# WiFi aléatoire: Apparait/disparait



## pepeye66 (23 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,
Comment comprenez vous çà:
J'ai une livebox2, mes 2 iphones et mon ipad ne peuvent plus s'y connecter en WiFi ?
En fait sur chacun de ces idevices, je vois alternativement (et avec des intervalles assez réguliers) apparaître puis disparaître les 3 barres de la présence du WiFi alors que je suis à 3 mètres de la box??
Quand je veux aller sur internet ou relever des mails j'ai une fenêtre qui me dit que l'accès est impossible
Quelqu'un pour me donner une piste ou explication ?
Merci,


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Voilà, c'est actif !...Mais quelle galère !!!
En fait je n'y ai rien compris si ce n'est que les idevices me paraissent d'une trop grande instabilité avec le WiFi alors que l'iMac est plus stable puisqu'il n'a jamais perdu la connexion Wi-Fi. 
Avant cette perte de WiFi sur l'iphone et l'iPad, j'avais eu un blocage de la Box.
Je l'avais donc réactivée et je pensais que tout était dans l'ordre...Sauf que l'ipad et l'iphone n'arrivaient plus à se synchroniser sur le réseau WiFi !
Par exemple sur l'iPad, dans "Réglages" > "Réglages" > "Wi-Fi" j'avais bien le nom de la Box mais dans la partie de droite "Réseaux Wi-Fi" à gauche de la Box concernée la roue dentée tournait sans cesse et la coche n'apparaissait pas ! Pendant ce temps, le pictogramme Wi-Fi des "arcs de cercle" apparaissait quelques temps, puis disparaissait, puis apparaissait.....Mais la connexion ne se faisait pas.
Pour retrouver la connexion au Wi-Fi, j'ai du, plusieurs fois, éteindre puis déconnecter puis rallumer puis re-éteindre re-déconnecter Allumer et connecter alternativement la Box et l'iPad, l'un avant et puis après l'autre....(C'est là, la galère). Au final l'iPad a enfin accroché le réseau Wi-Fi !.
Quant à l'iphone, même traitement et même résultat !
C'est usant et énervant et ça me laisse un goût amer de "non fiabilité".
J'espère que cet épisode ne se reproduira pas (souvent) car j'étais à deux doigts de tout envoyer contre le mur !!............ heureusement qu'à chaque envie de le faire, le prix exorbitant de ces engins me revenait en mémoire !


----------



## ciradis (24 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

  si ça se reproduit essaies de renouveller le bail dans l'Ipad , 
  - j'avais ce genre de probleme au debut , j'ai attribué des adresses ip fixe dans la live-box2 avec filtrage d'adresse mac , depuis j'ai plus de souci .

 Cordialement


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2012)

ciradis a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> si ça se reproduit essaies de renouveller le bail dans l'Ipad ,
> - j'avais ce genre de probleme au debut , j'ai attribué des adresses ip fixe dans la live-box2 avec filtrage d'adresse mac , depuis j'ai plus de souci .
> ...



Mon problème c'est que ce genre de manip dépasse mes compétences (et surtout ma compréhension)


----------



## Genki09 (23 Février 2013)

J'ai exactement le même problème sur un iPod 4G, aidez moi s'il vous plait 
C'est super chiant quand je suis en FaceTime, ça coupe toutes les 2s


----------



## Genki09 (24 Février 2013)

up


----------



## Genki09 (25 Février 2013)

Après vérification, le problème provient de l'ipod et non de la livebox
Que faire ? J'ai déjà redémarré, et réinitialiser les paramètres réseau (il n'est pas jailbreaker)


----------



## Genki09 (27 Février 2013)

up une fois de plus 
Proposé des solutions, je sais pas s'il vous plait


----------



## Genki09 (2 Septembre 2013)

Ca peut toujours aider quelqu'un un jour,
Problème de retour aujourd'hui, il s'est avéré que ça venait du bluetooth (interférence avec le wifi)

Pour plus d'informations : 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1365


La désactivation du bluetouffe a réglé le problème


----------



## pepeye66 (2 Septembre 2013)

Pour ce qui me concerne le problème s'est réglè avec la dernière box d'Orange qui est plus puissante et plus fiable coté WiFi.!


----------

